# Found Oar - Upper C



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

A friend of line lost a rainbow wrap sawyer oar above there a while back. 
If that's what you found I can get you in touch w them. 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

not what i found but i'll keep my eyes open for it. was it counter-weighted??


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

A buddy of mine lost one Memorial day, I think it was aluminum pipe with a black plastic Sawyer blade.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

thats not it either! 
this oar wasn't counterweighted but it was still sank in a sandbar like 3 feet underwater. probly gonna be lotsa gear popping up as it keeps dropping...

i live at rancho and run pumphouse everyday. i keep my eyes out for anything i can recover. 
i'll ask around at crc and the rancho store for both of ya.
any names/numbers written on em i should look out for?? pm me if you need


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

I lost one at Yarmony last Saturday. All black sawyer polecat with rope wrap and plastic blade. I think it had the name Arndt (guy I bought it from) on the blade, but maybe not. Does this sound like the one you found?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

nope, not it either. 
all black oars, really?? 
i thought i saw another sunken oar today. a yellow one. i'll try to retrieve it tommorrow. 
noone at the rancho store has seen either of your oars yet, but i'll keep asking around for ya


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey, I just bought em I didn't design em. Think I should paint the new ones pink? Appreciate you keeping your eyes open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

i feel ya man, losing new gear sucks. 

i made my rookie(also my older brother) use pink duct tape to mark his frame and oars this summer!! hey at least people might think twice before using them!! 

pepe did your oars sink right away?? i'll ask about them too at the rancho store tonight.


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, (just one)oar popped out and got sucked right under at the top of Yarmony. Made for an interesting ride through the rapid. Thx for asking around Rancho, I really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

